# Brembo brakes



## Steinauf767 (May 16, 2008)

What do you think about 11.3" Brembo Drilled rotors with Brembo pads and stock Calipers?
Would 17" s fit?
What about 18"'s?

And anyone have any Longbeaches for sale? No tires.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brembo brakes (Steinauf767)*

Since 312mm rotors fit in 16" wheels on my Rabbit with stock calipers...I'd be either wheel size would work with your smaller Brembo rotor set up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Brembo brakes (Steinauf767)*

11.3 is the stock size rotor for a 96 mkIII vr6.
most 15" wheels will clear them.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Brembo brakes (Steinauf767)*

Brembo pads are waaaay too expensive, and its not like brembo even makes em
The rotors on the other hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Brembo Rotor Hawk HPS Swap*

So I just bought an 04 Jetta 1.8t, certified from a VW dealer, ~35k. Lets just say I'm happy I bought the comprehensive warranty . . . nothing major yet, but I already got the dealer to cave on tires, fluids, seat heater, vents, turn signal actuator, brake fluid flush, and still need to take it back for a broken center console clip, I got a nasty squeel until it warms up a bit on very cold starts (belts? tensioner?), and when I fill it up it only gets to 7/8ths, drops like a rock to half, then takes FOREVER to get to E (is the float an integral part of the fuel pump?).







Any advice on these above remaining problems would be appreciated, though I know this is a BRAKE forum - so I'll accept respectfully short replies here. 
ANYWAY, at this point you're probably wondering when I'll get to the brakes . . . so the rotors are mad warped and the pads only had a few mms left, unfortunately this is a wear part NOT covered by the warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I decided this would be a great chance to upgrade to some more performance oriented replacements, without doing a whole swap. 
I bought a front axle set of brembo slotted rotors (gold finish) and an axle set of hawk hps pads. I'm also in the market for some caliper paint as I'd like to give them a little red flash while I have it torn apart. 
I plan on detailing my install here but I thought I would post and solicit some initial advice - I know some of you have done this before and from what I understand its really pretty straightforward. So help me out! What do I need to know going in? Also, its winter here in CO and I don't really have a garage - is this gonna be a bitch to do outside and is there any reason not to do this while its under 40 degrees for weeks on end?








For now I'll leave with you with a shiny picture



































_Modified by ypsetihw at 4:24 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Rotor Hawk HPS Swap (ypsetihw)*

well, you're doing the fronts, so that's easier than the rears (piston wise)
remove the caliper from the carrier first, then the carriers from the hub. that way you have the car as an anchor and you're not trying to loosen bolts while holding the whole assy. in your hands.
once you get things apart, open you brake fluid reservoir to allow back flow of fluid from the caliper when you compress the piston. remove the funky shaped spring/clip. remove pads. use a schucks piston tool or a large enough c-clamp. I use a large c-clamp with a pad between the clamp and piston so you don't marr it.
ok, so you're probably ready to remove the rotor. sounds like you live in a place where they salt the roads? that setscrew is probably corroded on there pretty good. well, that's what will be the hardest part of that job - or separating the rotor from the hub.
either way, before putting the new rotor on the hub, smear a thin layer of antisieze where the hub and rotor touch. oh, and on the setscrew threads.
attach the carrier to the knuckle. threadlocker!
put a thin layer of antisquealgoop on the BACKS of the pads - where they touch the piston and caliper.
grease the slider pins and the lightly where the pads slide on the carrier.
drop pads in carrier, attach caliper and wrestle with that damn spring thing.
that's it! oh but wait! bedding them in. i'll let you look that up. don't get caught with your pants down in the cold while bedding in those pads.


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Brembo Rotor Hawk HPS Swap (white_r!ce)*

Good advice! I did a quick search on bedding-in and found this ridiculously extensive write-up by stoptech, which I plan to use as a guide, and is definitely worth a read for anyone doing this kind of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml
My Hawks came with "burnishing" instructions on the box as well, but the suggested speeds are lower and the stop sequence is different than the write-up. In the write-up they note that the process is different for each combination of pads and rotors (especially if they are coated or plated), and their suggested speeds and sequence are different . . . which is a better guide? 







Are my brembo slotted rotors coated and how will this affect the bedding-in process?
Also, can you elaborate on the potential pitfalls of bedding-in in the cold? How will this affect the process - should I let them warm up more (with light pressure braking at low speeds) to warm up and "cook" the pads before I start the bedding-in sequence?










_Modified by ypsetihw at 10:46 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

from another VWVortex thread - 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1782231
As stated, I have an 04 Jetta GLS 1.8t, do I have 288mm (11.3") Front Rotors with an FN3 caliper (with seperate carrier?) White, is this carrier you're talking about? 
I haven't found this seperate carrier in the other writeups I've seen - usually they just show two caliper mounting bolts. Do I need to remove the carrier to replace the rotors? Help?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Rotor Hawk HPS Swap (ypsetihw)*









the caliper is the silver colored part
the carrier is the goldish colored part
i'd follow your hawk pad instructions
the slotted rotors shouldn't affect your bedding in process. what i was hinting at is that bedding in the pad requires some good brake pressure. an ideal situation would be nice warmed tires and dry roads. if it's your first time bedding and it's wet out, jsut be a little more careful. give yourself a lot more braking distance.
have fun, enjoy the new parts and don't puke in your car


----------

